# Special UCLA News Report



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

There has been a recent update that UCLA's player got food posioning earlier in the day and the UCLA's school band had to represent their team and put on the Uniforms. Way to go BYU you beat some band geeks!!!!


-O|o- -O|o- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 
















Im kiddin they played a good game and UCLA had a bad night. I hope BYU doesnt rely on teams having a bad night in the future because they will lose with their overall performances this year so far.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't wait for the holy war I am rooting for bolth to be undefeated! That would be really good for the MTN west conference...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

YES BYU had a great night. I have to admit. I just hope it doesnt go way to their heads because they will be humbled really fast. It would be embarassing. I can't wait until the UTES play BYU. 

It would be funny if Wyoming beats them after their game tonight. BYU plays the Aggies also and we will see how well they play. I believe the Aggies played better than UCLA. UCLA kicker couldnt even kick a field goal.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> YES BYU had a great night. I have to admit. I just hope it doesnt go way to their heads because they will be humbled really fast. It would be embarassing. I can't wait until the UTES play BYU.
> 
> It would be funny if Wyoming beats them after their game tonight. BYU plays the Aggies also and we will see how well they play. I believe the Aggies played better than UCLA. UCLA kicker couldnt even kick a field goal.


I think we could round up a team from the forum and do better than UCLA did today. The end of college football dominance is so cal I don't think so, USC looks pretty tough that or the sweater vests team is WAY overated. My guess is a little of bolth, I bet the irish only lose by 24 way better than ohio state's performance.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Played "good"? Worst loss in 75 years for UCLA. 7 touchdowns in 2 and a half quarters for Max Hall? You gotta be kidding me!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Played "good"? Worst loss in 75 years for UCLA. 7 touchdowns in 2 and a half quarters for Max Hall? You gotta be kidding me!


I was hoping they would run up the score a bit more. After all the crap BYU got from the media last week the PAC 2.5 deserved it. How bout them apples!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU got what they deserved last week... a drop in the polls after nearly being taken to overtime by a weaker (much weaker apparently) team. There was no disrespect, just a reality check... the Cougars aren't that good. I think its hilarious so many of the Cougs and their fans see it as a slap in the face.... ok, you don't want a slap in the face?? How about a glass of cold water? You have to play better and more consistently to be given serious consideration. BYU hasn't shown they can win consistently like this.... do that and maybe... MAYBE you'll be worthy of some attention. Until then, quit yer bitchin and just play ball. Take what you're given and be happy with it.... you're not from a power conference, you don't play top ranked opponents and so what do you seriously expect?? Again... three fumbles in the first half yesterday led to 21 points and then Newheisel started pulling starters in the third quarter. Smart move?? Meh... I don't know. Live to fight another day I guess. Point is.... BYU was given their lead... its not like they went out and matched blow for blow with some powerhouse. The letdown on defense by UCLA was a bit surprising... but like the 'Slayer said (and I can't believe we agree on this) BYU can't expect everyone to have a letdown this way. It was a letdown by the UCLA defense. They passed for a mess of yards, fumbled the ball away when they ran it and their secondary got eaten up. The numbers, other than the score and the "passing touchdown" numbers weren't skewed that hugely in favor of BYU. Yes, I looked this morning. Washington didn't have the letdown game and look what happened there. USC and the Y play??? Same result as the USC vs OSU game... with USC walking away laughing. BYU might.... MIGHT... be the best team in the Mtn. West but more than a teen ranked team?? No way. Like Bugzz said last night, UCLA and UW are picked to finish in the bottom of the Pac 10..... BYU can run their conference but they'd get a reality check if they step outside the friendly confines.... Just look at last week. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought they should have slid a bit in the polls last week as well. Like you said, squeaking by doesn't cut it. I wouldn't be surprised to see them 12 or 13 this week.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> It would be funny if Wyoming beats them after their game tonight. BYU plays the Aggies also and we will see how well they play. I believe the Aggies played better than UCLA. UCLA kicker couldnt even kick a field goal.


How ironic coming from a ewt fan! So, you would mean like beating UCLA big and then losing the next game to a team 27-0, the same team who's only other win was beating Utah State? That would be a hilarious scenario, ever heard of one like that? Unfortunately Wyoming has already won two games out of three this year, so it could not be nearly as embarrassing of a situation as the one that you describe! :roll:


Treehugnhuntr said:


> I thought they should have slid a bit in the polls last week as well. Like you said, squeaking by doesn't cut it. I wouldn't be surprised to see them 12 or 13 this week.


Well, Kansas lost to a team ranked lower than the Y, so that will help, Oregon should have lost when Purdue missed two would-have-been-game-winning FG's, ASU lost to UNLV ( :rotfl: :rotfl: I believe that makes the MWC 4-0 over the PAC 10 for the weekend :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ) the sum of these losses should mean (if last weeks logic of bumping the Y down for a squeeker) 3 bumps up the polls in my opinion, particularly when the Y beat #26.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see them 12 or 13 this week.


I actually agree Tree.... but they keep playing close games and man, its going to be rough justifying a move up from there. TCU and Utah keep playing well too and the Y is going to have a heck of a time running the table in convincing fashion, which is what they'd need to do to get serious BCS consideration.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> How ironic coming from a ewt fan! So, you would mean like beating UCLA big and then losing the next game to a team 27-0, the same team who's only other win was beating Utah State? That would be a hilarious scenario, ever heard of one like that? Unfortunately Wyoming has already won two games out of three this year, so it could not be nearly as embarrassing of a situation as the one that you describe!


Well BYU better beat Wyoming 50-0 next saturday if you think they're a dominant team. Not every team is going to have so many turnovers like UCLA. BYU pretty much had the ball the whole game. Now if they loose to Wyoming after this big win against UCLA (who isnt a great team in the first place) then what will be their excuse???

The UTES will have a challenge against Air Force.

Now like I have said, BYU better win Wyoming 50-0 or they will be labeled as a FLUKE and everyone will be trash talking them.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Take what you're given and be happy with it.... *you're not from a power conference*, you don't play top ranked opponents and so what do you seriously expect??


This coming from a Pac Ten guy?

Your power conference went 0-4 against MWC teams yesterday. Can you say overated? How many cellar dwellers can a conference have and still be considered a power conference? Without USC your conference sucks.

I can't believe you guys are trying to downplay a 59-0 beating. UCLA may of had an off day, but so do lots of teams and they don't get blanked that badly. BYU took it to them and played well. Give credit where credit is due.

Shane


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > How ironic coming from a ewt fan! So, you would mean like beating UCLA big and then losing the next game to a team 27-0, the same team who's only other win was beating Utah State? That would be a hilarious scenario, ever heard of one like that? Unfortunately Wyoming has already won two games out of three this year, so it could not be nearly as embarrassing of a situation as the one that you describe!
> 
> 
> Well BYU better beat Wyoming 50-0 next saturday if you think they're a dominant team. Not every team is going to have so many turnovers like UCLA. BYU pretty much had the ball the whole game. Now if they loose to Wyoming after this big win against UCLA (who isnt a great team in the first place) then what will be their excuse???
> ...


Oh Dread! Oh Gasp? Not trash talking! Not against my Cougars! Oh my, if that's what we have to look forward to, then I really will be rooting for us to keep winning. Oh the humanity...trash talking the cougars...what an awful thought! I can't imaging how nasty that would be. Please let us keep winning so we can avoid people saying mean, rude, hateful things about us :roll: :roll: ....


----------

